# une scierie, édifiée à pied d’œuvre



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
dans le roman Sueurs froides de Boileau-Narcejac, à un moment donné, Flavières et Madeleine roulent en voiture aux alentours de Paris. Ils dépassent Bougival, puis Poissy, et ils continuent. Après la sortie de Meulan il y a une charrette qui occupe la rue et ils prennent une traverse.
"Ils avaient contourné *une scierie, édifiée à pied d'oeuvre*, mais qui semblait abandonnée, et le parfum des logues planches nues les avait poursuoivis, longtemps".

J'ai cherché dans les dictionnaires françaises et trouvés plusieurs définition, mais je n'arrive encore à comprendre en ce cas qu'est-ce que cela signifie "une scierie, édifiée à pied d'oeuvre"!
Voilà quelques définitions: _à pied d'œuvre _ À proximité du lieu où sont entrepris les travaux de construction. _P. anal._ou_au fig._Sur les lieux où l'on doit agir, sur plac . Au commencement. être à pied d'œuvre : prêt à commencer* un travail.

Dans mon cas le sens est que la scierie venait d'être construite? Ou qu'elle était en activité? Ou un autre encore?

Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

L'expression "édifiée à pied d'oeuvre" ne me disait rien non plus à première vue.
Mais j'ai trouvé ceci:


> "à pied d’œuvre"
> Prêt à commencer une tâche, se mettre au travail.


J'imagine donc qu'il s'agit d'une scierie toute neuve (_qui venait d'être construite_), prête à être mise en service.
Edit:
On se demande à quoi sert ce détail, cette description minutieuse dans le roman. Peut-être sont-ils donnés (pure hypothèse de ma part !) à cause du "_parfum sucré des logues planches nues [qui]  les avait poursuivis, longtemps._" qui pourrait faire penser Flavières (avec son esprit morbide) à un cercueil (?).


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. Est-il possible, qu'elle soit encore en train d'être construite? Car, sinon, je ne vois comment ils peuvent savoir qu'elle vient d'être construite, puisqu'elle "semblait abandonnée".


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Est-il possible, qu'elle soit encore en train d'être construite?


Je ne pense pas puisqu'il y a déjà des piles de bois fraichement coupé (voir #2, édit). A moins que ce ne soit le bois ayant servi à la construction qui embaume comme ça ???


----------



## SergueiL

N'y a-t-il pas une possibilité que cela signifie que cette scierie a été construite au cœur même de la forêt d'où proviennent les arbres débités dans ses ateliers ?


----------



## simenon

Merci JClaude et Sergueil. Pour réponde à JClaude, il est vrai que cela serait bizarre. Quant à la forêt, je ne croyais pas qu'ils étaient dans la forêt. Mais donc à pied d'oeuvre pourrait signifier cela?


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> construite au cœur même de la forêt


Le contexte plus large (que je viens de relire) ne semble pas permettre cette interprétation:
_un peu après la sortie de Meulan, une charrette de bois _(le parfum de bois sucré émane peut-être de la charrette ?),_ .... occupait le milieu de la route et M. avait lancé le Simca dans une traverse. Ils avaient contourné une scierie ..... Ils s'étaient retrouvés au centre d'un carrefour, en patte d'oie; Madelaine avait choisi le chemin de droite, sans doute à cause de la double haie qui le bordait._


----------



## simenon

Oui, c'est vrai.


----------



## SergueiL

Je n'ai rien lu dans ce contexte qui contredise mon hypothèse. Comme ils roulent en pleine campagne francilienne (qui plus est dans les années 40), cela me semblait (me semble) plausible parce que c'est une région boisée. Après tout, quand on prend une traverse, on passe à travers des champs ou des bois. 

Sinon, je trouve ceci :


> À pied-d'oeuvre. Terme de bâtiment, qui signifie La proximité des matériaux. _Il tire la pierre à pied-d'oeuvre_. _Le moellon se trouve à pied-d'oeuvre_.


les auteurs auraient ainsi procédé à une extension de sens, l’œuvre serait ici une scierie et le matériau, les arbres.
Cela d'ailleurs se recoupe avec le sens moderne de "être à pied d'œuvre" : _être prêt à l'action_, la scierie est "prête à l'action" puisqu'elle est construite en forêt, elle est au cœur de l'action.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Comme ils roulent en pleine campagne francilienne (qui plus est dans les années 40), cela me semblait (me semble) plausible parce que c'est une région boisée.


Apparemment, tu connais mieux que moi la région décrite.  Ton argument se défend.


SergueiL said:


> Après tout, quand on prend une traverse, on passe à travers des champs ou des bois.


Justement, je pensais plutôt à des champs.


----------



## Reynald

SergueiL said:


> N'y a-t-il pas une possibilité que cela signifie que cette scierie a été construite au cœur même de la forêt d'où proviennent les arbres débités dans ses ateliers ?


C'est à peu près ce que j'ai "vu" en lisant le titre. Sauf que je l'ai placée _en lisière_ de forêt, cette scierie à pied d'œuvre.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour, j'ai essayé de reconstruir le parcours des personnage. Je pensais qu''ils étaient assez loin de la forêt, pour eux qui viennent de Paris, car Poissy se trouve à la sortie de la forêt de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, et après Poissy ils roulent encore et prennent la sortie de Meulan. Mais en regardant mieux je vois que tout de suite après Meulan il y a la Val d'Oise, le parc régional du Vexin, qu'ils vont traverser puisque ils arrivent, en suite, près de Sailly et Drocourt. Si donc dans la Val d'Oise il y a une forêt, il serait possible que la scierie se trouve _en lisière_, comme Reynald le dit, de cette autre forêt, et donc ou pourrait entendre la phrase comme SergueiL et Reynald suggèrent. D'ailleurs SergueiL dit qu'il s'agit en général d'une région boisée. Je commence à pencher pour cette interprétation, car avec l'autre me semble que dans la phrase il y a quelque chose qui manque. Je me dis aussi que, en suivant cette nouvelle hypothèse (celle de SergueiL), il faut comprendre que la scierie est sans doute vraiement abandonnée: elle semble abandonnée parce que probablement elle EST abandonnée. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> elle semble abandonnée parce que probablement elle EST abandonnée. N'est-ce pas?


Oui, je pense aussi. (Les hommes ont été réquisitionnés pour la "drôle de guerre".)


----------



## SergueiL

Voilà, elle semble abandonnée parce qu'il n'y a aucune activité, que les portes sont fermées, etc. mais, pour peu qu'elle n'ait été abandonnée que depuis peu, les bâtiments ne sont pas encore très délabrés, c'est pourquoi un très léger doute demeure.


----------



## Reynald

Voici une carte de la région de 1938 pour suivre le parcours des personnages (les flèches sur les côtés font défiler la carte. Ou cliquer sur "Groß").


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup! Je vais l'étudier...


----------



## simenon

Je reviens sur ce doute. Je me demande,  dans cette interprétation (= en proximité des matériaux), comment peut-on s'expliquer la présence du "mais". Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le fait de sembler abandonné s'opposerait à la première partie de la phrase.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bonne question. 
_"Prêt à commencer une tâche, se mettre au travail."_  (#2)  justifierait ce_ "mais", _à mon humble avis.


----------



## simenon

Oui, en effet. C'est ce que moi aussi, je me disait...


----------



## Reynald

Oui, mais... ce n'est pas possible...  puisque l'on a le groupe "*édifiée* à pied d'oeuvre", entre deux virgules. Cela indique nécessairement son emplacement.
Ce serait possible si on avait seulement "une scierie à pied d'oeuvre".


----------



## simenon

Merci Reynald.
Votre explication (et celle de SergueiL) m'a convaincue, mais je n'arrive pas à donner un sens au "mais"! A votre avis il faut lire la phrase comme si ce "mais" n'y était pas?


----------



## SergueiL

Puisque le "mais" est là (j'avoue que j'ai glissé dessus depuis le début), la seule interprétation que je vois serait de dire que malgré son emplacement quasi-idéale cette scierie est aujourd'hui abandonnée. Un emploi similaire à celui qui pourrait exister dans : _[...] une scierie ultra moderne mais qui semblait abandonnée. 
_
On peut dire que ce "mais" est loin d'être indispensable.


----------



## Reynald

Je pense que ce _mais _est là parce que lorsqu'on lit le début de la phrase ("Ils avaient contourné une scierie") on postule que c'est une scierie en activité. C'est implicite pour le lecteur (ou pour tout interlocuteur à qui vous diriez cela). D'où la correction qui suit : "mais qui semblait abandonnée."
C'est mon hypothèse. D'autres sont probablement possibles.
(Croisé avec SergueiL - (Edit) dont, à la relecture, je trouve l'interprétation plus convaincante).


----------



## simenon

Merci. En effet cette idée semble convaincante.


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est donc la présence de la forêt qui a justifié, à pied d'œuvre, la construction de cette scierie : la seule condition de son maintien en activité, c'est qu'il n'y ait pas eu destruction de la forêt. Les conditions étant réunies pour que la scierie continue de fonctionner, elle semble à l'abandon. Je comprends parfaitement le _mais_.

_À pied d'œuvre_ convient, je pense, aussi bien à une activité en aval de l'entité de référence, ce qui est le cas d'une scierie dans la forêt ou en lisière, qu'à une activité en amont de l'entité de référence, ce qui aurait été le cas d'une scierie construite à proximité immédiate d'un chantier naval du temps où les bateaux étaient en bois. Dans les deux cas l'élément essentiel est la proximité immédiate de l'entité de référence, si bien que je me demande après coup si l'on dirait d'une scierie construite au cœur de la forêt qu'elle est à pied d'œuvre. En principe je vois cette scierie en lisière.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. Oui, moi aussi je la voit en lisière.


----------

